# Inexpensive and/or temporary k3 cover ideas



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

It will take a little while before companies like Oberon or others will be ready to ship k3 covers, since they won't see the k3 until we do.

Some of us are ordering the Amazon cover, but I know that would not be a permanent solution for me, and I don't want to pay that much just for a few weeks. My k3 will be in my purse and going with me everywhere. So, I need an inexpensive way to protect my it until covers are available to me and until my budget says "yes".

Here is what I have come up with so far. Cost: $2 (or less since this elastic hair band came in a $2 package with dozens of other hair bands and pony tail holders of various widths and sizes, that I can possibly use). The k3 will not fit in the corner straps inside this Oberon k2i cover, but I think the elastic (or two if necessary) will keep it from falling out the end of it for a few weeks if I am very cautious. I will have to take my new Kindle completely out of the cover for reading.










If you are not going to get an Amazon cover, what are your plans? I saw some threads with great home sewn solutions, and I think there are probably other ideas percolating in Kindleboarders' ingenious minds....


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Great idea, CaroleC... I was thinking along the same lines.  I am going to wait and get a Oberon cover for my K3.  Was thinking of a black bold Celtic because I like the wrap around look, but after seeing your black sky dragon, I might have to reconsider!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you! I love my black sky dragon cover so much. It is my favorite Oberon. I don't know what cover to order for the k3 but I am hoping this solution will work until I am ready to order one.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

My "plan" is to use my Borsa Bella ebook bag.  Then again, I still have to FIND it.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

When I first got my K2, I found a cheap planner, ripped out the pages, added velcro and 5 cents of elastic and had a cover.  I used it for about a year before I tried my first cover.  I eventually bought three different covers.  Still like my hand made one best.  But I usually use my coocoon bag now.  I tend to carry my ipad and a wifi hotspot and extra batteries for all my electronics when I move around.  So it has been coverless for the last couple months.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

These are some great ideas!! Keep 'em coming, everyone.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll probably duck into the nearest Barnes & Noble and pick up a cheap Nook cover and attack it with a razor knife.  
Most seem to have a U shaped pocket at the bottom and straps at the top.  I'll cut out the middle of the U with the razor knife so as to be able to get at the switches and slice it down lower if need be to get at the keyboard and see how it turns out.  Either that or just grab a Nook slip case and use that.

Or read the K3 nekkid and leave it at home and continue to carry my K2 in its Noreve until cases start coming out.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> I'll probably duck into the nearest Barnes & Noble and pick up a cheap Nook cover and attack it with a razor knife.
> Most seem to have a U shaped pocket at the bottom and straps at the top. I'll cut out the middle of the U with the razor knife so as to be able to get at the switches and slice it down lower if need be to get at the keyboard and see how it turns out. Either that or just grab a Nook slip case and use that.
> 
> Or read the K3 nekkid and leave it at home and continue to carry my K2 in its Noreve until cases start coming out.


I own a Nook in addition to my Kindle, and the Nook covers already have a cut out at the bottom of the U shaped pocket. The charger for the Nook plugs in there, same as on the Kindle.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Belkin zip sleeve that I got with my K2.  I think it will work find until I decide what permanent cover to get for my new Kindle.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My oberon covers are velcro, so I think they will work just fine with the K3. They may be slightly larger than necessary, but will definitely work until I decide to purchase an Oberon for the K3, if actually  needed.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Today I bought a small diary in hot pink that was the exact size bar .2 inch all way round the kindle for the cost of $4. Ii has a pink elastic band already attached to it. I removed the insert pages, and will put a k2 decal on the back of the kindle, put on some Velcro dots and will have a perfect size cheap cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pushka, can you post a picture of your cover?
Thanks.  
deb


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been worried about not having a cover for the K3 too.  I might be using a small cigar box that is only a little longer than the K3.  It's got great artwork on the outside and after I cushion the inside with foam sheets it should be a comfy temporary solution.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

It appears that the K3 will not actually need a jacket-style cover at all.  The back is made of some kind of material that is actually meant to be held in your hands, unlike the metal on the K2.  It looks to me like all you'll actually need is a bag or sleeve to carry it in.  So I would guess you can just take your time and buy a jacket-type cover when and if you feel you want one, after you have had your K3 for a bit.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I love all the inventive, ingenious ideas people are coming up with on this thread!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The K3 should fit into a Vera Bradley mini-Hipster with no problems at all (The K1 fits) So I think I'll be using that until I see how Oberon is going to handle their covers (I'm a little concerned about the switches and stuff on the bottom)


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Clever idea!


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

The pleated Belkin cases sold at Target for the K2 are actually quite a small/tight fit for the K2..my K2 barely fit in, so it will be perfect for the K3. I plan to use the Belkin Case for the K3 -- the Belkin case has a zip pocket also -- to store the charger/light.

you can see on here:

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Pleated-Kindle-Display-Generation/dp/B003CIPRYG

Interestingly, Target's price is $29.99 (less than Amazon). It's a nice padded, protective case.

Oh, and it comes in colors.. mine is a dark plum just as in this photo:


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Back when I got the K2 and couldn't decide what cover I wanted, I used a $4 "square" hotpad/oven mitt from Bed Bath & Beyond. They came in a variety of colors, and the K2 stuck out the top just a tiny bit, but I imagine the K3 will be totally enclosed in its cheap "sleeve"


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

In advance, my apologies for the yucky pictures, I did this quickly before I went to work. So, this cover I found as a diary in my local newsagent (in Australia)








Notice there is already an elastic band keeping it shut.

And it even folds back! The paper is the same size as the k3









I have some work to do in the spine area where the paper was removed, (couldnt find one with a 'floating' insert) and the white paper shown is the exact size of the k3










I am going to put a k2 decal on the back of the k3 and then use some micro dots (that arent lumpy) to secure the k3 to the back of the cover.

All up, I reckon, $5


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I got this neoprene sleeve when I had my nook. It's $14.88 at Walmart (got mine in store), http://www.walmart.com/ip/Body-Glove-Protective-E-Reader-Case/13025666. I'm not a huge fan of the of the neon green, but the bubbled interior seems to provide good protection. I liked this sleeve much more than I did the B&N sleeve that's just a plain neoprene and sells for $5 more.

I'll probably use this until the options roll in and I can decide which route to go.


----------



## dian72 (Jul 31, 2010)

arshield said:


> When I first got my K2, I found a cheap planner, ripped out the pages, added velcro and 5 cents of elastic and had a cover. I used it for about a year before I tried my first cover. I eventually bought three different covers. Still like my hand made one best. But I usually use my coocoon bag now. I tend to carry my ipad and a wifi hotspot and extra batteries for all my electronics when I move around. So it has been coverless for the last couple months.


Great idea there for the K3 as well, since cover options are limited.


----------



## identicaltriplets (Jul 16, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> The K3 should fit into a Vera Bradley mini-Hipster with no problems at all (The K1 fits) So I think I'll be using that until I see how Oberon is going to handle their covers (I'm a little concerned about the switches and stuff on the bottom)


Yes, that's what I am going to do! I ordered one yesterday on the VB site for $22. Hopefully it will work great until I get a leather cover (Oberon or something).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I want this for my K3!










From this old thread...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18534.0.html


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This probably doesn't qualify under the "inexpensive", but I'm in the process of placing an order for the Alcantara sleeve posted above. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> It appears that the K3 will not actually need a jacket-style cover at all. The back is made of some kind of material that is actually meant to be held in your hands, unlike the metal on the K2. It looks to me like all you'll actually need is a bag or sleeve to carry it in. So I would guess you can just take your time and buy a jacket-type cover when and if you feel you want one, after you have had your K3 for a bit.


Do you mean it'll have a rubbery back that makes it not as slippery as the K2? (kind of like the rubbery back of the k1?)

That would make me happy. I have MS and have numb fingers right now. Everything slips out of my hands if it's not something that's got a rubbery feel to it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Bubble wrap envelope?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

ErinLindsey said:


> Do you mean it'll have a rubbery back that makes it not as slippery as the K2? (kind of like the rubbery back of the k1?)


That's my understanding... here's the description from the Kindle product page:

*Ergonomic Design*

Kindle is easy to hold and read. We designed it with long-form reading in mind. When reading for long periods of time, people naturally shift positions and often like to read with one hand. Kindle's page-turning buttons are located on both sides, allowing you to read and turn pages from any position. *The new soft-touch, textured back is comfortable to hold and never gets hot in your hands.*


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool! 

That's what I missed from the K1 when I got the K2...the fact that the K2 is so droppable. 

I gave my Kindle 1 away this week to my b-in-law and when I was saying goodbye to the K1, and was taking the SD card out of it, I very nearly kept it because of how it felt in my hands.


----------

